# Oyster Bay Beach Club



## mclowe (May 30, 2011)

Curious about how OBBC works.  I've read that you buy a studio but can upgrade to a larger unit for a small fee.  When do you upgrade?  Can you upgrade when you book or is it more of a standby?  Are upgrades generally available or is it a one-in-a-million chance?  Can you buy a larger unit there?  I've just recently discovered this resort and have done research for a little bit but it all seems to say the same thing - buy a studio and upgrade.

I'm confused.


----------



## Lynn (May 30, 2011)

*Oyster Bay Beach Resort*

We own at Oyster Bay Beach Resort and have loved our visits there. Most timeshare ownerships were sold as floating studios. That is what we have. You do occasionally see resale ads quoting 1 or 2 BR, so I guess there are some of those out there. Each time we have gone we were able to reserve a 2 BR unit with no difficulty. (We make our reservations well in advance.) The current cost to upgrade to a 2BR from the studio is $260 payable at the time the reservation is made. A 1 BR upgrade is $130. The annual maintenance fee for a studio is currently $695 per year. The sales approach at the resort is now to sell fixed week timeshare intervals in their new building.


----------



## DorothyMe (Dec 20, 2013)

*Cost to bank week at OBBR*

Hi,
Also new to OBBR and love it there. I was wondering what the fees are to bank your week to the next year. Can't get a straight answer from the title co. 
Any help would be great!


----------



## PrairieGirl (Dec 21, 2013)

We have been OBBR owners since 1996.  NEVER had a problem upgrading our studio to either a 1 br, 2 br or a 2 br split.  Each of these options has a price, of course.  Many (if not most) of the early floating weeks were sold this way.

Just back from SXM today.  The prices for the upgrades have gone up - an extra $175 for 1 br (didn't check the rest because we no longer do anything but a 1 br updgrade).

And to answer the original question, the upgrade fee is paid at the time you make your reservation.  The earliest an owner can reserve is around 1 year in advance of when you want to travel.

Hope this helps! LeAnn


----------



## PrairieGirl (Dec 21, 2013)

DorothyMe said:


> Hi,
> Also new to OBBR and love it there. I was wondering what the fees are to bank your week to the next year. Can't get a straight answer from the title co.
> Any help would be great!



Don't know if all ownership intervals are the same, but for ours we can "push" a week forward or "pull" a week back through the internal reservation system with the resort at NO extra fee.  LeAnn


----------

